# Moisture meter



## hopm (Jun 19, 2015)

Anybody got a suggestion on a reasonably priced dependable moisture meter?
Thanks!!


----------



## NWCoaster (Jun 26, 2015)

hopm said:


> Anybody got a suggestion on a reasonably priced dependable moisture meter?
> Thanks!!


 I have the General Tools MMD4E, it is about 28 bucks on Amazon..... works great. I split the piece of wood to get at the center, and touch the prongs to the wood grain in line with the grain, seems very accurate and sensitive.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 26, 2015)

NWCoaster said:


> I have the General Tools MMD4E, it is about 28 bucks on Amazon..... works great. I split the piece of wood to get at the center, and touch the prongs to the wood grain in line with the grain, seems very accurate and sensitive.


Appreciate the info...was looking for a recommended MM myself. I'll pull it up and take a look. I'm sure plenty of reviews as well on it.


----------



## hopm (Jun 26, 2015)

Is there a need to calibrate on regular basis or is it a one and done?


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 26, 2015)

hopm said:


> Is there a need to calibrate on regular basis or is it a one and done?


I scanned over the specs and reviews and unless I just missed it, there was nothing concerning any cal ability with the meter. May wanna check it out yourself though or possibly see if other sellers (HD, Lowes, etc) sell it and see if anyone mentions any cal ability there.


----------



## NWCoaster (Jun 26, 2015)

hopm said:


> Is there a need to calibrate on regular basis or is it a one and done?


 I've never seem anything about calibrating it to tell you the truth. It seems to work very consistently though for what its worth


----------

